# 1980 original Chicago Schwinn cruiser 5 trying to find out how much is worth,



## Knuckleheadsir (Jun 30, 2021)

1980 original Chicago schwinn cruiser 5. Not in perfect condition. How much is it worth? Low and high please.


----------



## sworley (Jun 30, 2021)

We’ll want pictures to give an accurate number. The market has softened for these over the last 5-10 years. You could also do an eBay completed listing search to see final prices.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Yep without pics it doesn’t exist


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 1, 2021)

1980, built in the factory in Chicago Schwinn Cruiser 5. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2021)

Other than the seat it looks original and all there. Low end $250, high end whatever you can squeeze someone to pay. I paid $150 for this in 2010. Missing the front and rear reflectors


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 1, 2021)

Knuckleheadsir said:


> 1980 original Chicago schwinn cruiser 5. Not in perfect condition. How much is it worth? Low and high please.




It is worth what anyone is willing to pay for it! 

It looks pretty weathered, and needs a complete overhaul/service. It's also missing some factory original parts, if that matters at all to you? It needs quite a few parts to get it back to an original rideable condition. A new gear cable will cost you $50+ right off the top, and even more for an original grey cable!

If I was a buyer, I wouldn't pay more than $150


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jul 1, 2021)

I'd give $200 for that bike, being 5 speed with rear drum brake. The missing factory parts are incidental to me. That would be a great rider. Another way to look at it; there's at least $400 worth of parts on that bike.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 1, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> I'd give $200 for that bike, being 5 speed with rear drum brake. The missing factory parts are incidental to me. That would be a great rider. Another way to look at it; there's at least $400 worth of parts on that bike.




And this is why the value of things is totally subjective!


----------



## hm. (Jul 1, 2021)

Super cool bike worth the effort!... but only if you are keeping it for a rider.


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the great advice...totally appreciated 😊. Thanks!


----------



## hm. (Jul 1, 2021)

Around here an easy sale but Im going with $200 "as is" in that condition. As Lobster said its a bit weathered, rusty and the shift cable is needed. Thats $$$ and many hours of time cleaning it up. Then has to be adjusted to shift properly and most fail there. Also needs tires tubes and the seat has been swapped.
I would do it because I really like these bikes and see the value. Once ridden you will understand its one of the best Schwinns for the money.

These bikes are very hot here in socal but most of us want mint condition. Sad thing is we have many dumb dumbs here running around parting everything in sight out. That being said probably would fetch $400+ plus blown apart! Not recommended though!


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 1, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Other than the seat it looks original and all there. Low end $250, high end whatever you can squeeze someone to pay. I paid $150 for this in 2010. Missing the front and rear reflectors
> 
> View attachment 1439105



Nice!


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 1, 2021)

hm. said:


> Around here an easy sale but Im going with $200 "as is" in that condition. As Lobster said its a bit weathered, rusty and the shift cable is needed. Thats $$$ and many hours of time cleaning it up. Then has to be adjusted to shift properly and most fail there. Also needs tires tubes and the seat has been swapped.
> I would do it because I really like these bikes and see the value. Once ridden you will understand its one of the best Schwinns for the money.
> 
> These bikes are very hot here in socal but most of us want mint condition. Sad thing is we have many dumb dumbs here running around parting everything in sight out. That being said probably would fetch $400+ plus blown apart! Not recommended though!
> ...



Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 1, 2021)

Needs work, but lots of potential. It sounds like the range is $150.00 to $250.00 as is, and that sounds about right. The frame looks nice and straight, good start to a nice bike!


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 6, 2021)

300.00 to me ,


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 6, 2021)

I am still in shock from bikeflights messing my king sting up , I will try to find someone who can pick it up ,thanks , wpb


----------



## 1979AL (Jul 14, 2021)

Mine


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 14, 2021)

My ended up crushed and in the dumpster. Not worth dealing with for a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## 1979AL (Jul 14, 2021)

Knuckleheadsir said:


> My ended up crushed and in the dumpster. Not worth dealing with for a couple of hundred dollars.



Keep the bike.  They hold value, plus you have a 5 speed/rear drum brake which looks like you have original paint on it.  Change the tires and seat and it's all original.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 15, 2021)

Knuckleheadsir said:


> My ended up crushed and in the dumpster. Not worth dealing with for a couple of hundred dollars.



If it's not worth your time, then just let us know where you want it picked up. I'm sure somebody will take it off your hands.


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

1979AL said:


> Keep the bike.  They hold value, plus you have a 5 speed/rear drum brake which looks like you have original paint on it.  Change the tires and seat and it's all original.



Is gone, I really did threw it away, I am not a bike guy and the hassle wasn't worth it. I don't like dealing with people and bullpoopters. Took a sledgehammer to it and done.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 15, 2021)

Knuckleheadsir said:


> Is gone, I really did threw it away, I am not a bike guy and the hassle wasn't worth it. I don't like dealing with people and bullpoopters. Took a sledgehammer to it and done.



Wow , that sucks. Why even ask about it? You asked and were told it had value and some even showed interest in it. What value would have saved it from the garbage? I'm just wondering.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 15, 2021)

what a dumbass


----------



## Oilit (Jul 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what a dumbass



We are possibly being trolled. Or the poster may just be a dysfunctional and unpleasant human being. Either way, I have better things to do.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 15, 2021)

Oilit said:


> We are possibly being trolled. Or the poster may just be a dysfunctional and unpleasant human being. Either way, I have better things to do.



What an apropos handle he chose.
By reading through the posts, I'd say depressive, then manic.
Sounds like a rage attack to me. Brought on by a very low swing or lack of drugs.
More prevalent than ever before. Gets worse after they've destroyed what would have got them more money for drugs.
Probably for the best.
At least that's what wiki-dumbass-e-pedia says.  
At least now we know that with one more gone (if in fact it really is) ours are worth just that much more.
Thanks Knucklehead !!


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

ROTFLMFAO!


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow , that sucks. Why even ask about it? You asked and were told it had value and some even showed interest in it. What value would have saved it from the garbage?


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what a dumbass



Thank you! 😊


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> What an apropos handle he chose.
> By reading through the posts, I'd say depressive, then manic.
> Sounds like a rage attack to me. Brought on by a very low swing or lack of drugs.
> More prevalent than ever before. Gets worse after they've destroyed what would have got them more money for drugs.
> ...



Thank you! 😊


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

Oilit said:


> We are possibly being trolled. Or the poster may just be a dysfunctional and unpleasant human being. Either way, I have better things to do.



Thank you! 😊


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

Knuckleheadsir said:


> Is gone, I really did threw it away, I am not a bike guy and the hassle wasn't worth it. I don't like dealing with people and bullpoopters. Took a sledgehammer


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

Look at all the insults and great replies! Do you really think that I want to deal with people who communicate like that toward others? 200 to 300 dollars are not worth dealing with people who behave and communicate like that! Only one person here didn't use insults (Lil knee scuffer), and thank you, but then you gave thumbs up to those who did, shame on you. But, no, I didn't destroy it, I wrote that because if someone here would have acted "nice" on the face of what I said I had done, I was going to offer the bike to that "nice" person for free. I guess it will sit there until it disintegrates. Thank you all for your time! Stay safe! Goodbye!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 15, 2021)

Knuckleheadsir said:


> Look at all the insults and great replies! Do you really think that I want to deal with people who communicate like that toward others? 200 to 300 dollars are not worth dealing with people who behave and communicate like that! Only one person here didn't use insults (Lil knee scuffer), and thank you, but then you gave thumbs up to those who did, shame on you. But, no, I didn't destroy it, I wrote that because if someone here would have acted "nice" on the face of what I said I had done, I was going to offer the bike to that "nice" person for free. I guess it will sit there until it disintegrates. Thank you all for your time! Stay safe! Goodbye!




I gave you a fair an honest opinion on the bike.

So now you yourself post insults to others criticising what they posted? Seems all a bit hypocritical to me! Don't be a dick!


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

Go fudge yourself!


----------



## Knuckleheadsir (Jul 15, 2021)

And I forgot! Kiss my ass!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 15, 2021)

Knuckleheadsir said:


> And I forgot! Kiss my ass!



Yep, we're being trolled. Probably by a 10 year old.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 15, 2021)

Very strange conversation for this site.  99% of the time new people are positive.


----------

